# aquaclear 70 dimension



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

HI all,

I can find the aquaclear 70 dimensions on the internet, but can anyone tell me from first hand or measure how much distance is required between the tank and the filter (eg. wanted to check if it fits in my cabinet and I have 4" of space left on the side.

thanks in advance

ray


----------



## CatfishBlues (Dec 3, 2014)

Here is a link I just found for you.
Scroll down the page a little. 
Hope it helps.

Comparison Chart for Aquarium Hang-On Power Filters - Pet Care Corner


----------



## CatfishBlues (Dec 3, 2014)

double post


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I tried that link but wasn't too sure so wanted to see if anyone has one hanging on their tank to double check.

Thanks for the link


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

Just measured mine. To be exact, 9.8cm. So 4 inch will work.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks very much!! Really appreciate this!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the photo sagas so! !!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

